# Messi o Ronaldo?



## 7vinte (2 Maggio 2019)

Torna viva in queste ora la sfida tra questi due campioni. Chi è più forte? Io dopo ieri non avrei dubbi!


----------



## MarcoG (2 Maggio 2019)

Messi è talento puro. Messi è il Calcio. 

Ronaldo è un fenomeno, pura cattiveria agonistica. Esprime il calcio dell'impegno.

A loro modo i due si completano. Ronaldo è arrivato quasi al livello di Messi con il sacrificio, l'altro ci è nato ma è meno costante. Entrambi 600 reti: Messi con molti anni in meno, Ronaldo cambiando squadra.

Il confronto c'è ma è ovvio che Messi, che segnerà poco meno di Pelè nel calcio moderno, sia di un'altra categoria. Questo senza contare che il calcio è cuore, è arte, e qui c'è un pittore che ogni partita regala capolavori. Poi che in una squadra sia meglio prendere CR7 perché più concreto, più costante e più forte caratterialmente non si discute.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (2 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Torna viva in queste ora la sfida tra questi due campioni. Chi è più forte? Io dopo ieri non avrei dubbi!



messi 

Da quanti anni ronaldo non salta un avversario ?


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Torna viva in queste ora la sfida tra questi due campioni. Chi è più forte? Io dopo ieri non avrei dubbi!



Va anche a gusti..che tipo di atleta o personaggio si preferisce..


----------



## Boomer (2 Maggio 2019)

Non ci sono mai stati dubbi. Penaldo non vale la metà di Messi.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (2 Maggio 2019)

Messi senza dubbio.


----------



## Milancholy (2 Maggio 2019)

Messi è fuori concorso. Vede linee di passaggio che sembrano non esistere, la sfera è una prosecuzione del corpo che in un fazzoletto appare e scompare assecondando il volere dell'argentino il quale, non bastasse, sciorina in media un fatturato realizzativo superiore a qualsiasi centravanti di ruolo dell'era moderna ed in generale esprime un livello calcistico talmente esorbitante da far sembrare sovente inadeguato persino il ricco cast di supporto blaugrana. CR7 al di là dello strapotere fisico così meticolosamente coltivato, vanta una rara completezza di repertorio fatta di un calcio letale con entrambi i piedi, gioco aereo notevolissimo, credo estremo nei propri mezzi e tecnica troppo spesso sottovalutata ancorché oggi meno sollecitata rispetto ai preistorici tempi in cui operava da fantasioso esterno.


----------

